# Key Won't Turn in Driver-Side Door - 2001 Nissan Altima



## bxcrowley (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a 2001 Nissan Altima.

The key will open the trunk with no problem, but doesn't seem to go in all the way in the driver-side door keyhole.

I have had this problem briefly in the past, but a little shimmying always opened it up. Now it won't and its parked in a shopping center.

What do you think the problem is? Gunk in the back of the keyhole? 

Please advise..


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Spray some wd-40 in the key hole. If you live somewhere were there's snow, the salt used in the streets usually messes the lock up.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

If key wont go al the way in it might be like how my 99 was,the original keys wear down on the edges making them testy,i had to go to nissan and get a key cut from my vin #,thank god i did it in time,they only can make keys for vin# for 10 years after car was made then its droopped from master company computer,my key does not have the chip,but 2000 and 2001 models do,just curious did the wd 40 work?


----------

